# Bounty for beaver or 'yotes?



## joshb311 (May 9, 2011)

I have been hearing on occasion from different people that there are bounties being paid in Georgia for beaver and coyote. Is there anything to this? If so, does anyone know where I would take them to? I live in Toombs but also frequent Appling county and have been asked by a couple of different people to help remove them from fishing ponds in both counties. 

I would definitely consider getting a trapping license and purchasing a few conibear 330's if it turns out there is some type of bounty that might help pay for the equipment. (Not to mention I can always use a few extra bones here and there for ammo.)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 9, 2011)

I would seriously doubt it.


----------



## joshb311 (May 9, 2011)

I was hoping for a bit more sincere help. From what I've heard, the bounties aren't a tremendous amount by any stretch of the imagination. (Up to around $35 for beaver I have been told) But any little bit might be a help. 

I'm asking for any info from anyone in the know. Thanks.


----------



## javery (May 9, 2011)

I think somebody been pulling your leg.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

At the present time, I don`t believe there is a bounty on either one.


----------



## Big L (May 9, 2011)

*beaver bounties*

Several counties in SE Ga paid beaver bounties years ago---damage to ****s in dirt roads, etc. I know Montgomery County and Emanuel County paid a beaver bounty about 15to 20 years ago years ago; I know  it was discontinued in Emanuel County due to excessive number of beavers coming in from who knew where and no significant decrease in the damage to the roads.  I think it was also discontinued in Montgomery County, but am not positive.  Call your county administrator or county commissioner's office and they would most likely know if a bounty still exists---they were the ones who authorized and funded it in Emanuel County years ago.
Good luck! 

L


----------



## joshb311 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Big L and Nicodemus. This was the type of help I was looking for. Something to point me in the right direction.


----------



## deadgame (May 10, 2011)

If you find that there is, please post back, my territory is far from yours, so no competition.


----------



## groundhawg (May 10, 2011)

I did  offer a discount/bounty of $50.00 dollars to each member of our hunting club who killed a coyote up to a max of 4 / $200.00 per member.  Nothing I have ever heard of being done by the state.


----------



## jason bales (May 10, 2011)

please dont kill the beavers, I need places to duck hunt


----------



## horse2292 (May 10, 2011)

Big L said:


> Several counties in SE Ga paid beaver bounties years ago---damage to ****s in dirt roads, etc. I know Montgomery County and Emanuel County paid a beaver bounty about 15to 20 years ago years ago; I know  it was discontinued in Emanuel County due to excessive number of beavers coming in from who knew where and no significant decrease in the damage to the roads.  I think it was also discontinued in Montgomery County, but am not positive.  Call your county administrator or county commissioner's office and they would most likely know if a bounty still exists---they were the ones who authorized and funded it in Emanuel County years ago.
> Good luck!
> 
> L



Ware County has paid in the past also. was $25. They required the tail for payment.(beavers)


----------



## famlytraprz (May 10, 2011)

*bounties*

I'm in the Ga Trappers Assoc. and I'm at most all meetings, and to my-our knowledge, theres no bounty for any animal in Ga. at the present time.  I hope it comes to that with 4 dollar gas prices, because if  prices don't change my trapping will definitely be affected.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 12, 2011)

theres a local goat and sheep farmer in my county that pays 25 bucks per tail for yotes.  he used to pay 50 till i showed up with 5 one morning.


----------



## jason bales (May 12, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> theres a local goat and sheep farmer in my county that pays 25 bucks per tail for yotes.  he used to pay 50 till i showed up with 5 one morning.



they wouldnt be good you can buy them cheap

http://www.black-bear-haversack.com/product_info.php?products_id=440


----------



## Jester896 (May 12, 2011)

jason bales said:


> please dont kill the beavers, I need places to duck hunt



come get the one we have and you can put your pond where you want it


----------



## SSGN_Doc (May 14, 2011)

jason bales said:


> please dont kill the beavers, I need places to duck hunt



Not sure the property owners would share your sentiment when their timber is getting destroyed, and their access roads get undemined or flooded.  They'd probably buy you a duck dinner to save their property.

The flat-tailed water rats need to be managed like any other game or pest.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 15, 2011)

jason bales said:


> they wouldnt be good you can buy them cheap
> 
> http://www.black-bear-haversack.com/product_info.php?products_id=440



He didnt want the tails.  It was just proof that you killed one.  They have to come from his community for him to pay you too.


----------



## Toxic (May 15, 2011)

Ft. Benning was paying $20 bucks for hog tales


----------



## Beartrkkr (May 17, 2011)

Most places quickly find out the bounties are a losing proposition, unless of course a ton of money is thrown at it and it is closely monitored.  The only real successful one I know of is the Nutria control program in LA.  It is funded at a couple million dollars and have strict signup procedures. http://www.nutria.com/site10.php

All other piecemeal bounties are usually swamped with animals of unknown origin and give little alleviation of the problem.

There probably is a reason why lots of places have had bounties in the past, but rarely still have them.


----------



## jason bales (May 18, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> He didnt want the tails.  It was just proof that you killed one.  They have to come from his community for him to pay you too.



I know he didnt want the tails a dishonest person could buy them and make money


----------



## Trapper Glatzer (May 20, 2011)

*sorry for the late reply*

You can check w/ your county extension agent. They have put me on many farmers that needed help and I have paid for my gas and traps that way.


----------



## Coastie (May 20, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Ft. Benning was paying $20 bucks for hog tales



I could make up a lot of stories for $20.00 each.


----------



## Coastie (May 20, 2011)

Beartrkkr said:


> Most places quickly find out the bounties are a losing proposition, unless of course a ton of money is thrown at it and it is closely monitored.  The only real successful one I know of is the Nutria control program in LA.  It is funded at a couple million dollars and have strict signup procedures. http://www.nutria.com/site10.php
> 
> All other piecemeal bounties are usually swamped with animals of unknown origin and give little alleviation of the problem.
> 
> There probably is a reason why lots of places have had bounties in the past, but rarely still have them.



Then why are they still over run with the fool things?


----------



## tommy jacobs (May 20, 2011)

Ill pay 20.00 for each Yote you kill off my Fulton county lease, but you have to start this weekend ! So they want get all the Fawns being born !


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 25, 2011)

jason bales said:


> I know he didnt want the tails a dishonest person could buy them and make money



I think he'd have sense enough to know a fresh kill from something that has been preserved.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 29, 2011)

I would definitely consider getting a trapping license and purchasing a few conibear 330's if it turns out there is some type of bounty that might help pay for the equipment. (Not to mention I can always use a few extra bones here and there for ammo.)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.[/QUOTE]

Save your money. No need for trapping license n expensive traps. If you have a pond or creek in Jeff Davis and surrounding counties that has beavers you want to get out quick, shoot me a pm. You can have all of them. Just bring a .22 n maybe a videocam or camera. This will be a new level of ''Jerry Clower rat-killin''! I have a friend that has dogs.... yes,dogs that will go into the lodges and bankholes WAAAY underground n run 'em out. He has killed as many as 24 in one day! I recently went a few times in the last month. I couldn't believe my eyes what these dogs were doing. It's amazing watching 'em trail beavers in open water by scent bubbles n popping out different holes dozens of feet away than the one they went in. Most places he goes is only a few deep but I know he's been in ponds as large as 125 acres. If beavers are in a hole, YOU WILL get some.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Aug 29, 2011)

Bleckley, Laurens, and Dodge Counties all had a bounty on beaver tails for 20 dollars each up until this March.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 29, 2011)

QuackHead90 said:


> Bleckley, Laurens, and Dodge Counties all had a bounty on beaver tails for 20 dollars each up until this March.



why did they quit? 

do they still have beavers there?

T


----------



## QuackHead90 (Aug 29, 2011)

i really do not have a clue   i have tails in the freezer hoping they will start back buying them...Probally has to do with the economy


----------



## number9 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Where at in fulton*



tommy jacobs said:


> Ill pay 20.00 for each Yote you kill off my Fulton county lease, but you have to start this weekend ! So they want get all the Fawns being born !



I am in Carrollton and if its around the Douglas / Coweta area that meets up with Fulton or south Fulton I would be interested. I have done alot of varmint control and would respect your property.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 2, 2013)

Good Lord are bounties even legal when funded by government agencies? I know the mining companies tried it a few times with beavers when I was a kid... but as someone else pointed out, no control of origin and I think cases of trespassing/illegal trapping doomed them from the start.

Historically, is there any evidence that bounties have been used successfully to do anything positive within an environment? I know they have been used to totally eradicate some species in the past...


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2013)

QuackHead90 said:


> i really do not have a clue   i have tails in the freezer hoping they will start back buying them...Probally has to do with the economy





and here's another way to take advantage of a bounty system. 


T


----------

